# How long did it take you to start making money in embroidery?



## skitzz

I am in the process of purchasing an embroidery machine for my business. I am probbaly going to go with a SWF machine from Mesa Distr.(the single head 15 needle)  My question is, how long after you bought your machine did you start getting orders and actually start making a profit? I know the learning curve is a bit steep compared to screen printing. I started out doing vinyl and heat transfers, then expanded to include screenprinting, and now I want to get into embroidery. The bulk (90%) of my work I am anticipating will come from sports teams like high schools, little leagues, sunday adult baseball and basketball leagues. i currently lose a lot of biz due to me not being able to be competitive because i have to outsource my embroidery. It also prevents me from expanding my client base because although there are alternatives to embroidery, alot of times I am asked about how much it would cost to get it done and I cant always give them a good answer and when I do, its not as competitive.

Also, I know Mesa offers refurbished or used trade in machines as well as new. Due to costs, i would like to get a used one but not sure if they would still offer the training on a used one. How important is the training aspect?

Any ideas? Your help/suggestions are welcome and appreciated.... Thank you!


----------



## John Wilson

I bought a SWF1501 just over a year ago... I've made about 500 pounds maximum on it so far, found it to be a much larger learning curve than i ever imagined 

People either want what I can't give them or want it so cheap I refuse to give them

I wanted to start doing embroidery to make life easier with some designs but found it harder so stuck to flex/flock methods

Good luck though


----------



## skitzz

good to know. The good thing is that i have already established relationships with a few high schools, little leagues and recreational teams. Once I incorporate the embroidery along with my other services, i can be a full fledged one stop shop. at least that is my hope. My cousin is a high school basball coach and he is just waiting for me to get my machine so he can give me the uniform contract for varsity and JV and hopefully it can expand to football and basketball and everything in between...


----------



## skitzz

hey john, did you receive the training? Or did you go at it alone?


----------



## myfinishingtouch

We bought our Barudan new and when it arrived at the shipping terminal and I went to pick it up and set it up in our embroidery room my wife and I were afraid to touch it out of fear we would break it. Training was a critical decision point in our purchase decision. Buying new from Barudan entitles me to lifetime technical support on the phone. I'm fairly handy and the Barudan tech support people will walk me through any issue that might come up on the telephone. The cost of paying a machine tech to come to our house is out of the question. 

After this machine I wouldn't be afraid to buy another used machine now that I'm no longer intimidated by the inards of the machine. But the first one...new with training definitely.


Also, making money is one thing and making a profit is something else entirely.


----------



## imeccentric

Roy,
It's pretty tough to make a decent profit with just one machine. It can be done, but just like Dave said, "making money is one thing and making a profit is something else entirely". Training is *critical* as embroidery is as much an art as anything else. If you already have the customer base, it would add a lot to your shop. Just remember than most simple logo's take 10-15 minutes each, plus hooping. Figure that and digitizing costs into your options. You will *not* be able to digitize yourself for a long time to come(at least at the commercial level)  You could do the smaller stuff and should be able to make money in a month or so with that. I'd farm the larger orders out if I were you though. I do contract work for a couple of shops like yours, that already have embroidery machines, and that works well for them. Don't ever try to beat someone on price though. Beat them on quality and service. All of my customers care more about that than saving a few bucks and getting crappy products. Also, the cost of the machine is just the start. Most of us have literally thousands in extras that you really need to be versatile and have the right stuff on hand.


----------



## tfalk

It's not hard learning how to operate the machines. Operating the software (aka digitizing) is an entirely different story... As mentioned above, a single machine will be your limitation. You can handle small teams... handling an entire organization will be a different story. We did a hockey organization of 230 kids last year with 2 single heads and it took us 3 months....

Check with your garment suppliers - a lot of them offer embroidery services at prices that are hard to compete with if you can meet their minimums.


----------



## 23putts

I had done graphic design for screen printing for 10 years before I bought my first embroidery machine. Must say it gave me a big advantage when it came to learning how to digitize. A properly digitized design is a must to produce quality embroidery.

I worked with my machine and practiced my digitizing for 6 months before I took my first order. Still learning after three years...

Quality is what brings customers back!


----------



## skitzz

yeah my plan is to not do the digitizing at first. I can outsource that piece and focus on the actual running of the machine. Most of the jobs i foresee are not large. Mostly 1 or two teams at a time. The little league mostly uses screenprinting but in years past they have done embroidery. But even then, it's mostly just sewing on appliques of which i plan on ordering from twillusa or stahls along with a sew disk. I also have a current embroiderer I use that I can outsource the work to if it gets too crazy or the order is too large. I hear you on competing on price. if they tell me I can get it over here for such an such apiece, I usually tell them, "Thats a good deal, go for it! Just make sure the quality of garment and workmanship is up to your satisfaction" I'm just trying to offer all the alternartives to my customers without having to send them elsewhere. Plus, this machine will hopefully be my first and i can add more as the embroidery side of my business grows. 

I appreaciate all the feedback guys. This has definetely helped in my decision process. I think I am ready to jump in...Now I just need to figure out if i want to buy used or new.


----------



## imeccentric

There usually isn't enough difference in price between a new and used one. Get the new package. If you are going with SWF, the latest ad I got was 11 grand for the startup package.


----------



## John Wilson

skitzz said:


> hey john, did you receive the training? Or did you go at it alone?


so far just going it alone.... not had much time so it's been slow per usual with the embroidery


----------



## sylpolo

I started with a Brother BAS 16 and made money the first week I had it. I later changed to the Amaya machine. The learning curve was much easier than the Brother. I love these machines, and would not change. Embroidery is my main business, but I also do heat press and garment printing.


----------



## inobu

Zombie post are so funny.


----------



## MrB541

LOL...Not sure why this forum does not lock posts that are over a year or so old. Most forums do to keep the more relevant info on top and talked about. Older stuff is still searchable and read only. I really love the year old+ classifieds that get brought to the top with an offer then 10 people pile on wanting to buy whatever was for sale a year ago.


----------



## Wrightdesign

I started with a home emb. machine & then jumped in bought a 15 swf full size embroidery. I had a great teacher who came and set up my machine. I took a class on my swf at the Iss in ft.worth on how to clean and maintance it, also got on the yahoo groups.com owners list. everyone will help you even at 2 am ... I love my swf i got from mesa i ft.worth at the Iss shows. you want to make money get out and do samples and take to local business. I got some embroidery software that came with my machine,after several yrs I switched over to others. Contact me priviately & I will help you if I can. Join for free embroidery list.com and embroiderygoods.com 2 great free list. also join the blog of Stitcher's Magazine online and subcribe to it for free. Happy Stitching! Ann


----------



## drdoct

A lot of times I like to read these old posts that were brought back to life. I always wonder what the original poster did and how it's working out. It's so easy to make money with an embroidery machine. It just flows in. Hour after hour of work.... The hard thing though is paying yourself for the time you've invested in front of that machine. We tend to get spoiled at making easy $. I know because I thought embroidery was great for an extra income. Until I got into the rest of printing and decorating. Now, I'd much rather knock out 50 shirts/hr and make $300 than sit at an embroidery machine and make $50/hr. If you're used to making quick money then it's going to be the wrong move. If you just want money and not worried about 'paying' yourself a the most that you're worth then it's great.


----------

